# Is homesteading and/or prepping becoming a fad?



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Seems like its the latest craze,the newest fad,the cool thing to do. Everywhere is selling survival foods and supplies,etc. Is this the case or is it because shtf really is near or am I misinterpreting things?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

For some of us, homesteading is a lifestyle we chose for one or more various reasons.

For some, prepping is taking the boyscout motto "always be prepared" to heart.

I, IMHO, believe prepping is a coping skil for some people who suffer from paranoia (just my oppinion)

And I do believe that lately, prepping is just the latest trend. 

I also believe there are many similarities, but homesteading and prepping are two completely different things.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

There has been a lot of focus lately on living sustainably, and homesteading is one way to do that. The eco movement has played a large role in the explosion of homesteading, I believe.

As far as prepping, with zombie apocalypse being a huge theme on TV and in literature lately, and prepping shows making their way onto mainstream networks, I think it has the potential to be a fad, but I think it's also reminded a lot of people that they might want to be prepared for some 'what if's'.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

My wife and I are leaving the hectic stress and way of typical "modern life" to be homesteaders simply to get away from the madness. We wanna be mostly self sufficient with some modern conveniences with immediate backups in place in the event shtf does really occur. Our priority is simple living with a backup of moderate preps. Does that make us Prepsteaders? Homepreppers? Homesteaders? Preppers?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Companies are just seeing people with a specific niche interest who have money in their pockets. That's all. Just capitalism at work.

If you're new to it, I'd suggest being wary of some of these producers. They make a lot of really crappy products because the figure that a) you'll never really use it, and b) if you ever do need to use it, you won't be able to complain to them. 

My standard response is to either buy standardized products and convert them to your survival use OR go through only competent, trusted sellers like mypatriotsupply.

http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/

I like those guys because they are familiar with their merchandise. It's not just something in a box on a shelf to them ... they've used it. Also, when I had a problem with something I ordered from them, they made it right, even though it was a manufacturing problem and not THEIR problem. I dig that.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

I wouldn't buy any of it. Lol


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> I wouldn't buy any of it. Lol


So this was just a troll post?

Ah well. Hope someone else got some value out of it.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Not a troll post at all. Because I wouldn't buy any of it makes it a troll post?? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> Not a troll post at all. Because I wouldn't buy any of it makes it a troll post?? Is that what you are saying?


I dunno. You JUST JOINED a homesteading site that's been around for years and years but within your first fifty posts you ask if it's a fad that everyone is selling supplies and then that you wouldn't buy any of it.

So sort of sounds trolling to me. If not, then what would you buy?


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

No,I asked if prepping or homesteading was becoming a fad,not the purchasing or selling of items. I ask that question because those here would likely know by chatter here that I am unaware of. Seems as if you were the first person to mention and/or suggest where to buy things.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

I would learn canning,farming,animal husbandry etc instead of buying "things" currently marketed. That's why I came here....to read and learn a few things. Pretty good info here it seems,other than trolls selling things.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

what is this thread even about?
No it is not a "trend" that people want to be able to take care of themselves and no it MOST certainly doesn't make me PARANOID to have extra TP in the house or powdered milk.....
If it is a trend - it is only a trend that newbie people want to make it out to be one- and poke fun- people who think Doomsday Castle is a real show- not just some hollyweird show capitalizing on entertainment value.....when most people on this site cringe and turn the channel if they happened upon that show when they ruined an antique sewing machine

If you are on this site- for the real intentions of learning something read some threads gain some knowledge- don't post baiting threads that we are doing something trendy for pete's sakes


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> I would learn canning,farming,animal husbandry etc instead of buying "things" currently marketed. That's why I came here....to read and learn a few things. Pretty good info here it seems,other than trolls selling things.


My patriot supply used to be a supporter of this area of the site- they are NOT trolls- look how many posts Ernie has- you got all defensive and he was posting a legit place to purchase things- 
MPS has great books and canning supplies- 
he was trying to help


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

I enjoy reading here. I am moving into homesteading with my family. Just wondering if others notice a large increase in homesteading and prepping recently. I just bought 10 acres of secluded woodlands. That's not because I'm baiting anyone lol.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

My apologies ernie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PH - 

part of prepping is purchasing some things. Either from a place such as MyPatriotSupply or grocery store or trift store, etc.

And Have you read this forum? Have you checked out the Vault Subforum?
You might learn a lot.

I've been wanting this since I was 15 or so, and I'm 61. I've almost had my dream a few times but it always slips away.

But at to prepping - it's really a new name for how my greatgrandparents would have lived out in the country where they might see a traveling general merchandise tinker come by about once a month or so, or maybe get to the nearest town once ever few weeks or months.

So, while the name may be a new use to name an old happening - 
Homesteading and Prepping have been around as long as canning and shooting and making things do when you have to.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> I would learn canning,farming,animal husbandry etc instead of buying "things" currently marketed. That's why I came here....to read and learn a few things. Pretty good info here it seems,other than trolls selling things.


Might as well give up. It's too late. World War 3 starts this week so if you haven't bought anything by now, you're probably not going to survive.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And it's sorta like buying a blue chevy - all of the sudden you start noticing how many blue chevy's are on the road where you never really saw them before.
Your sensitivity to homesteading and prepping is turned up now, so you see it more.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

My own prep strategy involves praying ... a lot. Working so far. 

As far as buying things, a LOT of vendors are jumping on the prepping/homesteading bandwagon. It's buyer beware out there, I guarantee.

One of the things we learned over the past year and a half is that many products advertised for "off grid" are really crap and aren't designed well. They either were designed for "off grid" twice a year while camping or they were designed to only be opened after the zombie apocalypse when you can't call the company to get your money back.

We've had much better luck just buying stuff from regular stores and either reengineering it or retrofitting it to our purposes.

I don't really "prep" food, per se. There's food production that goes on here year round, so other than about a 100 pounds of dried beans, we don't really keep deep stores of stuff. I prep ammo a little and some tool supplies.

SHTF won't impact us much more than having to post a guard on the garden and waiting for all our friends out in the world to show up and be incorporated into our community here. I'm going to make up a sign to put out by the driveway that reads:

"Welcome to the apocalypse. Don't bother saying you're sorry for calling me crazy all those years ... just grab a hoe and some garden gloves and get to work."


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> And it's sorta like buying a blue chevy - all of the sudden you start noticing how many blue chevy's are on the road where you never really saw them before.
> Your sensitivity to homesteading and prepping is turned up now, so you see it more.



Very well said Angie- and very true- and PH- I am sorry I jumped on you- I hope you stay and learn and post- I have gained more knowledge here than anywhere


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if its a trend or not. 50+ years ago homesteading activities were the norm. Then, people left the farms, moved to the city and lost all of those skills. A lot of people are now wanting to get back in touch with doing things for themselves and appreciating/enjoying the ability to do it on their own (whether it be gardening, raising animals, protecting themself, building their own residence, etc.).

Each person has their own reason for doing what they do and the level of involvement is whatever they choose. 

I was born and raised in the city, but from the time I was small I wanted to have a farm. I love my gardens and growing/raising some of our own food. Its honest work and the rewards are too many to count. 

As for prepping, I just believe its wise to be able to take care of things, whether it be a flat tire, a snowstorm or any number of events that would throw our "normal lives" into chaos.

As another poster said, homesteading and prepping are two different things. However, I think that people who homestead are likely to also prep and I think that preppers might be attracted to homesteading.

As I said at the top of my post, I'm not sure if its a trend or a fad. I sure would like it to become the norm as it once was.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Instead of prepping, I prepare the term "resilience."

For some, adding food to their pantry increases their resilience. For others, it is knowledge. 

The art of it is looking at your own life with a critical eye to determine where resilience is needed most.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

For those of us born before 1970 "prepping" is the way we were raised you didn't call anyone to help you helped yourself ,for those born in the throwaway generation some consider being prepared as a full water bottle and solar battery charger for their I phone and a couple of bags of trail mix ! Let's see how long they last with those supplies !


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, prepping is very new....only been around since Adam and Eve. No one ever did it before them.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

What i want to know is ,,,, I have been looking at all these prep foods. they all advertise how many main course and brakfast and side dishes

40 orange drink are not side dishes
25 chicken and rice for a month is not my idea of fun. Nor 35 packs of pea soup
Same for breakfast. 30 servings of muffin.

is there one out ther that actually has a variety and some meat


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

When i implied that "prepping" is a trend right now, I mean it in the way that it has been comercialized.
Wait a year or two and see how many stores carry long term survival food, how many boxes of ammo are marked zombie killer, etc.
I do store stuff back, just because I have no idea what the future holds for me or the availability of certain items.
I don't call myself a prepper tho.
Just as people who live along the coast in hurricane zones. They may have been storing back for years and years, yet the term "prepper" is realatively new.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> When i implied that "prepping" is a trend right now, I mean it in the way that it has been comercialized.
> Wait a year or two and see how many stores carry long term survival food, how many boxes of ammo are marked zombie killer, etc.
> I do store stuff back, just because I have no idea what the future holds for me or the availability of certain items.
> I don't call myself a prepper tho.
> Just as people who live along the coast in hurricane zones. They may have been storing back for years and years, yet the term "prepper" is realatively new.


Yes it has become a fad. At least the word has.

Lots of people talk about "prepping" few actually know. But it leaves you to believe they are aware of what is going on. TO some it just means stocking up on frozen Pizza Hut.

Real ones like you and me and others are the new "bad boys" so we get mentioned and blamed in the news.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've called ourselves preppers for quite some time, and reasonably so. Being fair at math we don't see a big future for this country's economy. If that's paranoid, blame it on my 8th grade math teacher.

It seems some people see homesteading and prepping as mutually exclusive. I see no reason they should be. Seems to me they're a natural fit.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> And it's sorta like buying a blue chevy - all of the sudden you start noticing how many blue chevy's are on the road where you never really saw them before.
> Your sensitivity to homesteading and prepping is turned up now, so you see it more.


in my advertizing classes in college this was called selective perception people notice that which they are recently aware of or what has a personal connection to them, that's why you notice the brand that was repeated over and over during the big game and why you notice cars on the road that are like yours. when i started on my prepping journey i noticed how so much that i saw was prep related and since the shows started on TV i notice that people are using words and phrases from shows like doomsday prepper even though they say they don't watch "those shows". I, like many here learned these phrases as i went down our road.

just my late night rambling.
dean


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My Parents and Grandparents never were preppers and if you asked them they would say they were prepared. Prepping came along about the time preppies did. Homesteading was a way to get a property when you had little money and were willing to put in the work needed to get ahead. Many people today are worried about the future and are going back to a more simple way of life. Is it homesteading? Not for most, they just take their lifestyle to the country with backups in place to keep their old lifestyle. There are some that have lived their lives holding onto the past and many that are truly living the life of their ancestors. My Grandmother was a part of the Oklahoma land rush, then went west to New Mexico during a bad time to be there. Doctor told my GGrandfather he needed to, for his health. I am also a GGG Grandson of the Chief Joseph band, I have ancestors that were part of the long trek to try to get to Canada. I have never bought any of the products preppers think they have to have. I eat the same things my ancestors did, made by my own hands, just like they did. I am neither a prepper nor a homesteader. I am prepared for tough times and I live off grid, my choice....James


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

I think it is a fad, made popular by all of the television shows that seem to be so popular now. It amazes me what people think they need, and the abundance of companies selling food and gear seems to prove that point. The popularity of solar power and other alternative power supplies is mind boggling (and expensive).

The truth is that there are many people who have never lived anything but the hardscrabble life (as we call it). We are some of them. We have electricity, but we have frequent and lengthy power failures. When the power is out, we don't rely on generators or other means of generating electricity, we just take it in stride and make do.

In today's prepping fad, our family would be preppers. The truth of the matter is that we have a years supply of food stored because, as a family of ten, we produce everything we eat. If we can't grow it, we don't eat it because there is no money to buy it (usually). We have plenty of supplies stored, too, but not because we are preppers; we need those supplies and you never know when a tornado, flood, or winter storm will hit around here.

I believe prepping is definitely a fad, but I am glad it is because more people need to learn self-reliance. For the generations of people living life on the backroads of America without government assistance, it's simply the way life is- hardscrabble.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it's becoming a fad too ... but here's the thing about fads ... _someone _was doing it before it became popular, and _someone_ will be doing it when it's no longer popular.

As far as our grandparents and great-grandparents being prepared ... I wonder to what degree that was really the case. Some were, I think, but mine don't particularly seem to have been. They were extremely resilient and could adapt to what life threw them, but they didn't seem to be prepared, from what I could tell.

If all of the older generations were prepared, then we wouldn't have seen the mass displacement of people during the Depression, Dustbowl Oklahoma, or even as far back as the Civil War.

Now granted, when Yankee criminals intent on rape and pillage invade your territory, ransack your home looking for valuables and then put it to the torch, it's kind of hard to be prepared for that, but still ... history shows us that our ancestors were flexible and could bounce back, but they were not prepared to weather any storm _in position.

_I guess where I'm going with this is that some people will be forced to relocate when things get really bad, and it won't be because of a lack of preparation.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Is prepping a fad? Yes. Are the people here part of that fad? Generally, no. Just because something is a fad doesn't mean there weren't plenty of people doing it beforehand. And once the fad is over, there will still be plenty of people involved.

A number of people are watching those idiotic TV shows, and that's where they're getting their idea of what prepping means. They're not well-informed. But, there are a lot of them and companies are striving to provide what they think they need. Once they realized they wasted a lot of money, they're not likely to keep on prepping. 

There's also been some serious weather situations in the last few years. Sandy alone affected millions of people who hadn't had to deal with something of that magnitude before. It gets people thinking. They now realize that if something happens, they won't be able to get to the store to buy whatever they need. That was a totally foreign concept to lots of folks. It's impossible to know what percentage of those folks are now better supplied, but at least some of them are. 

That second group is more likely to be better prepared than the idiots watching TV shows. They know what they ran out of, they know what the stores ran out of, they know what they could have used. They have the experience to make informed choices about what to keep in stock.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure it can be somewhat of a "fad"... In the 70's we were called "Back to the land"ers. I did not know anything about "preppers" until this area of HT. I'm a homesteader, I guess, but that includes Prepping. I prepair for winter by growing my food and storeing it for use until the next crop. I spin wool because I knit to make clothing for me, so I raised sheep,angora rabbits,angora goats. They need feed so we grow hay. It's that way with everything around here. It takes along time of learning to be able to cover all the areas of providing for ones self. I'll say most people that pick up this lifestyle as a "Fad" are going to burn out and be gone. So there are a mess of folks jumping into the fray and are making $. I saw it went I went to the grocery store-where I rarely go( I go to the bulk Mennonite store,Dh does the "regular" shopping). I was amazed by the amount of magazines that are out there on Survival, growing your own,canning livestock , ect. What shocked me was the price of a mag. $9.95!


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

My grandparents, great grandparents and so on would "put-up for winter" everyone around here did same has the rest of the country, so for us "prepping" is just a normal next step forward, I have more weapons then my grandfather did and I/We have a few Bug out locations not going into details on that to many eyes.



To me a fad is calling a rock a pet, putting a little dog in a purse and carrying it around or wearing your pants down around your backside are fads, prepping is taking a step back with a couple forward looking twists. Add in a lot of hard work nope not a fad not a fad at all.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> Seems like its the latest craze,the newest fad,the cool thing to do. Everywhere is selling survival foods and supplies,etc. Is this the case or is it because shtf really is near or am I misinterpreting things?


To my husband and I growing and storing food is as natural as breathing! It is how we choose to live. We didn't like being tied to 9am-5pm jobs with others always telling us what to do. We didn't want to go to work every day to pay a mortgage on a house that we didn't have time to live in and never own! We didn't want debts to pay for running up credit for things we didn't really need. So we chose to live more simply and work hard in another way. Preparing for the unexpected is part of what we do within reason. We aren't fanatical but know if we get laid up or the weather fails the crops we will still eat for another year. It is just common sense to learn how to provide food without money and grocery stores.Everyone has to eat and have water.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Imrose what do you guys do for income? What you describe is the direction my wife and I are headed.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Instead of prepping, I prepare the term "resilience."
> 
> For some, adding food to their pantry increases their resilience. For others, it is knowledge.
> 
> The art of it is looking at your own life with a critical eye to determine where resilience is needed most.


Prepping is good, 'cause Jesus used it.
I am going there to prepare a place for you.

And Joseph made preparations for Egypt [and thus the Israelites]


Resilience to me is more a character trait, and a good one to have.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We live 3 miles from the nearest paved road, 13 miles from nearest small town and at least 50 miles from nearest city/larger town. Our 3mile driveway is 4wd year round and sometimes not even that. All utility lines stop 3 miles from our place. My mother thinks dh and I are absolutely nuts for living like this and reminds me so almost daily. We don't have tv so we don't know about the prep shows out there, mom watches them and I get an earfull. 

I live like my grandparents did and I enjoy it. I think we have less stress. I stock up because we grow a large garden, we live far from town, have had severe snow storms and get flooding. We live on a mountain and sometimes you can't get off.

When the big wind storm came through here last year and sandy we were fine. In fact everyone wanted to come here...food, water, solar, etc.

Did I grow up this way, no. But spent lots of time at grandmas. She always said to be prepared and do for yourself. I consider us homesteaders who are prepared. Mother considers me a nut who lives a hard life, doing all by hand and carries a gun. I am always told...Kroger sells bread and eggs, there are agencies that help in times of emergencies. I spent 6 years in the army I don't depend on the government, would rather take my chances with the bear on my roof. Btw nearest neighbors are 6 miles away, we depend on ourselves. 

I think that people who jumped on prepping because they see it as the latest fad won't last when a shtf situation happens. They'll have all their canned food and still have an electric can opener. 

Ok, sorry for rambling and probably not making much sense. Must get more coffee.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - I would love to come visit you and see how you do everything and learn more.

Sounds really wonderful. But, I'd have to toughen up. 

may it always be good for you.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Every time the economy gets bad the business at the hardware stores increase, as people are doing more of their own repairs and vacationing at home with BBQ grills and such. Then, when the economy gets good again business drops.

For myself, inflation continues but nobody has gotten any raises in years. We have a potentially large expense coming up and I am not certain that our savings will cover it. So, I am going to cut the grocery bill as low as it can go by using the garden and possibly some preps. I have more than a dozen eggs from my hens and so I will make egg salad for sandwiches today. Right now the garden is giving us okra, cucumbers, green beans, and tomatos. There is rice and cake mix and canned meat and beans in the preps and some meat in the freezer: I wonder how low I can get my next grocery bill???

Then, after the bill has been received and paid I can build the preps up again... after defrosting the freezer of course! It is easier to defrost it when it is empty and so I will try to use everything in it even if we have enough to pay the bill in full.

I do not think that homesteading and/or prepping is a fad: I think that it is a logical response to the current economic climate. And when/if the economy rebounds I think that homesteading and prepping will both lose favor in the eyes of the public.

In the mean time, today I think we will have fried okra and sliced cucumber with our dinner, and it is time to pick the green beans again. Because "I do NOT trust the economy, and I intend to save as much money as I can at this time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

It does seem like it's become a fad. First, people talk about their dream to get back to nature, or homestead, or whatever they call it in their mind. then they join a forum of like-minded folks. Some go through with their dream, some don't. Some fail miserably, too. First and foremost, you must live within your means. Secondly, you need to determine if you really like that lifestyle. I grow my own food because it taste good, and it's much better for you that store bought. I process and preserve my home grown food for the same reason. I don't need a hundred acres or anything like that. I imagine that my orchard and garden combined are less than half an acre. I wish I had some solar things. but I don't. If things go bad, I'll pull water out of a 300 ft deep well by hand and wish even more that I had solar toys. 

When you see people who work desk jobs IRL but go on forums bristling about how they hope to be able to "kill some zombies", you really need to realize that they're full of it. Killing folks don't come all that easy, and is a good way to end up in the electric chair. Best to totally ignore the nuts. Separate reality from fantasy, you'll be OK. All guns you need or have are none of anybody's business. All I've done for decades is shoot a whole lot of squirrels and a handful of deer. Don't worry about the EOTWAWKI. Worry about today. If you're happy with your today, you're good to go. If you're unhappy with your today, you'll be unhappy with your tomorrow.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I say whatever makes folks wake up and smell the coffee is a good thing. Yeah, they'll buy stuff we might think is stupid but something stored is better than nothing. I sure don't want anyone I know herded into a Super Dome. Don't buy "I'm from the government and I'm here to help you." I believe the Lord helps those who help themselves.

We don't consider ourselves preppers. We live prepped all the time with gardening, preserving food, tending animals because this is our choice. We hunt and fish. We barter with our neighbors. Heat with wood from our 80 acre woodlot. But it is all by choice and proud that our sons emulate our lifestyle. 

Growing up in the 50's/60's I watched my mom put produce up every summer even thought she and dad were well paid professionals that could certainly buy anything they wanted. But they were children of the depression,too and they knew that could happen again.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> My wife and I are leaving the hectic stress and way of typical "modern life" to be homesteaders simply to get away from the madness. We wanna be mostly self sufficient with some modern conveniences with immediate backups in place in the event shtf does really occur. Our priority is simple living with a backup of moderate preps. Does that make us Prepsteaders? Homepreppers? Homesteaders? Preppers?


DO YOUR HOMEWORK. Study, have some back up $$ available, find some great mentors who are willing to take the time away from their homesteads to give you pointers. Be ready for hard work, smells and decisions that most modern life people say "euewww" to... 

scrt


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I think the whole Zombie tv show stuff and "Prepping Lite" are a fad perhaps. (((But))) it's still doing ~something~ to be more self sufficient.... is that bad? I do see a ton of poor quality crap prep stuff for sale. Learning the skill set to live self sufficient is as important if not more important than just food storage. A person could lose their mind due to not being mentally ready for huge changes in lifestyle, and all the food in the world won't save them ( probably just get taken from them).

PS: I admit to being a Walking Dead junkie. I guess "zombies" are just a representative image for whatever a persons SHTF situation might be.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> lindamarie - I would love to come visit you and see how you do everything and learn more.
> 
> Sounds really wonderful. But, I'd have to toughen up.
> 
> may it always be good for you.


Angie....you would love out here. My husband says I get 'bushy' if I stay on our homestead for too long. I love it here. Heck we even had a bear on our roof, much rather have a bear then deal with some people.

You wouldn't have to toughen up much. We have a pond for swimming, hot and cold running water, a bathroom with an old cast iron tub and composting toilet. I love our loft for sleeping and at 52 I still make it up and down the ladder. Heat is wood only but sitting next to the stove with a good book or my sewing while a snowstorm rages outside is wonderful. Not to mention the cookstove blazing in the kitchen with a good stew on top and bread in the oven. We did have a terrible snow about 3 years ago and actually had to use snowshoes to walk 3 miles to blacktop. What an adventure!!!! We even watch the occasional movie, but there's always something to do.

Btw.....i have a front porch, back stone patio, lots of trees and a not to big cabin.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, at this time, it's a fad. Same thing happened with Y2K, people had fears/concerns and got into prepping. A lot of them don't stick with it. But some do. So the fad causes more people to think about "what if?", and take action.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> Imrose what do you guys do for income? What you describe is the direction my wife and I are headed.


Sorry Pinetop I didn't see your question until today when I got back on the internet. We bought our ten acres and run down house and barn in 1985. We borrowed money to do so and it took us ten years to pay it back. During those ten years my husband did flower gardening for people with fancy gardens and he did hedge trimming. I groomed dogs at home and later sold fleamarket items on consignment in a small rented shop.

As we were restoring the farm land organically we raised garlic, rhubarb, goats to sell for meat. We also sold eggs. The day we paid off the bank Bill quit working outside jobs except for a widow lady he helps out . I continued with dog grooming until only another year as my eyesight was getting too bad to continue. 

With all we did our largest yearly income was almost six thousand dollars and most times was closer to five thousand a year. After the place was paid for we relyed on selling garlic which was our biggest cash crop. We continued to sell goat meat and sold raw milk until it was outlawed. We sold rhubarb and vegetables. Our income dropped to about three thousand a year. 

We had two teenagers still home when we moved here 13 and 15 yrs old. They worked mowing lawns and baby sitting to get extra money for their wants. My husband was 40 and I was 39 when we started out here. He was 50 yrs when we went without outside work.

Our way of thinking was "It isn't what you earn but what you don't spend " that is important. We literally recyled everything we could from old horse drawn machienry that had been taken to the dump to a hand pump that had been a lawn ornament someone had. We bartered and traded a lot. Money wasn't spent unless absolutely necessary.Horse harnesses were also cut down from thirty year old harnesses to fit our work pony. Even our plow was a discard.

We wore used clothes except for shoes and under wear. I cooked on a wood stove which also heated bath water and did the canning on it.

We spent $200 for our first work pony and $150 for two milk goats, $25 for a dozen hens and rooster. Fencing cost another $500 those first years. The pony lasted until he was 29 years old. He was 5 yr when we bought him. The next horse was a Clydesdale and cost $700. He was at least 16 yr when we bought him and is 31 yr now.

It took three years of hard labor to get a decent garden growing. I kid no one that physically this place was hard work the way we did it and it did take a toll on my husband especially. But lacking money there was no other way for us to get this farm going but like the pioneers did which was labor intensive. We farmed to survive as we had no good way to earn money to live any other way nor did we want too.

We cut fire wood and lugged it home with the horse and cart 10 mile round trip to the woods. Other times we scrounged wood off the beach that the ocean tides washed up.

We were never good at making money but we were good at making do with what we had to work with.We have been here twenty-eight years now so are in maintaining mode without no new challenges to meet except the weather and deer. Life is easier now because at 68yr there is an Old Age Pension which isn't a lot but more than we ever had. 

We still live the same and don't waste anything. What I tell people if you are young is the time to start self-sufficient living . Starting middle age was hard on us physically. Also save and don't spend any more than is absolutely necessary. Because everything cost more now to get started it is good to prepare as far ahead as you can before giving up a pay check! Learn basic skills like using axes and saws, hammers etc. ; animal husbundry, canning, gardening tips and other things to survive. The more you know the better off you will be before moving to a more self reliant life style and good luck!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

For those of us who spent many years on the Gulf Coast, "prepping" has a different name, we called it being prepared, and for good reason  My family and I survived many a tropical storm as well as Katrina, Irene, Rita, ect... and living less than 30 minutes outside New Orleans we were out of power between 3 weeks to a month + every time a storm rolled through. Without being prepared with a little extra of the things we needed we would have been in the same boat as most, and without clean water, food, or fuel. Gas stations were unable to pump in our neck of the woods, and the ones in Baton Rouge who had generators had mile long lines! There were people with truckloads of 55 gallon drums pumping gas, which caused the gas to run out quickly. Staying in our home would have been impossible without planning ahead for these type of emergencies. I think some may do it because for them it is a fad, for us it is smart planning to put back a little extra for times when we can't get what we need. Now we live in an area where we don't have to worry about hurricanes, here it is drought an tornadoes


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Well done, Imrose! :thumb:


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for that reply!! Great advice


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie said:


> Angie....you would love out here. My husband says I get 'bushy' if I stay on our homestead for too long. I love it here. Heck we even had a bear on our roof, much rather have a bear then deal with some people.
> 
> You wouldn't have to toughen up much. We have a pond for swimming, hot and cold running water, a bathroom with an old cast iron tub and composting toilet. I love our loft for sleeping and at 52 I still make it up and down the ladder. Heat is wood only but sitting next to the stove with a good book or my sewing while a snowstorm rages outside is wonderful. Not to mention the cookstove blazing in the kitchen with a good stew on top and bread in the oven. We did have a terrible snow about 3 years ago and actually had to use snowshoes to walk 3 miles to blacktop. What an adventure!!!! We even watch the occasional movie, but there's always something to do.
> 
> Btw.....i have a front porch, back stone patio, lots of trees and a not to big cabin.



This sounds like Angie bait! 

I think I could do some time there and enjoy being there with you.
Maybe... one day.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

My parents always gardened and canned enough for the next year as they had five children to feed.
I married a farmer and always canned, froze and dehydrated foods to last until the next garden season, as I live in MN, we have only the summer to garden. I didn't realize I was a prepper, but I was always prepared. 
I haven't seen any of the prepper shows as we don't have cable, and by the sounds of it, I haven't missed much.
What I have learned on this site is very valuable, as I've learned some things that I hadn't known before.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Face it, we were preppers, when prepping wasn't cool. <sung in a low voice country drawl >


----------

